# emerge world problems

## RayDude

Long story short. I did an emerge -DNuv world to get the latest KDE and something I didn't notice snuck in under my gentoo radar.

For some reason emerging gtk+ just stopped while emerging. I foolishly tried to reboot before etc-update and upon reboot, networking stopped working.

The 8169 kernel module doesn't load automatically, in fact no modules load automatically for some reason. If I load the 8169 module by hand and bring up eth0 with: /etc/init.d/net.eth0 start. Everything looks okay. I can ping my fixed IP address, but if I try to ping others on my subnet I get: "no route to host."

I though perhaps since udev-141 is having problems with my USB keyboard and mouse that it might be a udev-141 problem, but alas, re-emerging it didn't help. openrc is at -0.4.3-r1 which along with udev are the same as my laptop and its working fine.

So I'm stuck for ideas. I get no information in dmesg and a bunch of errors during boot including notices about not autoloading modules. I rebuilt the kernel thinking that it might have been a gcc / glibc update I did a couple of weeks ago, but that didn't help.

I won't bitch and moan about how I don't have a gentoo boot CD that will actually work with my system, I promise. Whoops too late. (2007.0 doesn't support my jmicron DVD drive, 2008.0-r1 unofficial fails in some other way, can't remember what).

I looked through all the stuff still remaining to emerge and it all looks straight forward. So it must be due to something that already emerged.

Oh, I just thought, I'll look at emerge.log and see what was emerged...

Any other suggestions?

Brian

Update 1: I went back to baselayout-1 and udev-128 and it boots okay now. (except my hwclock isn't work and device-mapper can't deal with baselayout-1 anymore).

I'm wondering if my problem was related to not have device-mapper in the boot rc scripts. I don't have in on my laptop and it works, but its running a later kernel...

----------

## muhsinzubeir

There is a xorg upgrade recently in the stable...probably something with your keyboard

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml

sticky note on that upgrade:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-722498-highlight-xorg.html

----------

## RayDude

 *muhsinzubeir wrote:*   

> There is a xorg upgrade recently in the stable...probably something with your keyboard
> 
> http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/xorg-server-1.5-upgrade-guide.xml
> 
> sticky note on that upgrade:
> ...

 

Thanks. I've been running xorg-1.5 for some time now. Right now I'm building KDE-4.2.2. Everytime it tries to emerge a gtk+ application it sits in an infinite loop. I've just been CTRL-Cing it and typing emerge --resume --skip-first to get the KDE stuff.

Still need to figure out how to tell the device-manager script that he is baselayout-1 capable.

----------

## RayDude

Update:

gtk-query-immodules is hanging with 100% cpu usage while gtk+ is merging.

There is a new version of openrc which I'm hoping will fix booting with udev-141

----------

## RayDude

Any application associated with gtk hangs while attempting to emerge (with 100% cpu).

I have baselayout-2 running, and its loading my enet driver correctly (r8169). But I can't ping anything but myself.

If I ping my subnet I get: Destination Host Unreachable.

baselayout 1.x just doesn't seem possible because of all the underlying changes. I get reams of warnings about missing files, even though networking works with it.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Brian

----------

## RayDude

Partially solved.

It turns out (and I didn't remember this) that I have two realtech ethernet controllers on this mobo. For some reason the new udev swapped the ports and the connector I have been using as eth0 changed to eth1.

I plugged the cable into the other port and voila, network connection again.

Now I'm going after gtk+

Brian

----------

## RayDude

emerge gtk hangs here:

../../gtk/gtk-query-immodules-2.0 im-am-et.la im-cedilla.la im-cyrillic-translit.la  im-inuktitut.la im-ipa.la im-multipress.la im-thai.la im-ti-er.la im-ti-et.la im-viqr.la im-xim.la  > gtk.immodules

Its not really hung though because I can CTRL-C out of it. It takes 100% of one CPU, but never comes out.

I don't even know what gtk-query-immodules-2.0 belongs to.

----------

## RayDude

BUMP.

I'm really stuck. I can't get emerge -e world to complete. I can't get KDE to run. All the applications that rely on gtk+ won't emerge.

I might be able to reinstall, but damn that would suck.

Perhaps I should start a new thread in another forum. my networking issue is solved.

----------

